# 2x NZXT Kraken in einem System?



## evilized (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze in meinem System gerade die X60 zur Kühlung meiner CPU und bin sehr begeistert davon. Ich spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken, meine GTX770 mit einer X40 auszustatten.
Ist es möglich, zwei Kraken gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen? Die Software wirkt nicht so als könnte sie zwischen zwei Geräten unterscheiden.
Ich könnte natürlich die USB-Verbindung der X40 aussen vor lassen und lediglich Power und FANs anschliessen - allerdings ist dann die Frage in wie fern die X40 läuft bzw. mit welcher Leistung sie dann arbeitet.

Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gesammelt?

VG evilized


----------



## eXquisite (22. Mai 2014)

Ja, du lässt es sein, da die AIOs schlechter als günstigere Luftkühler sind und du dazu dann 6 Punkte hättest die einen Defekt auslösen können nämlich 2 Pumpen und 4 Lüfter und schaffst dir sowas an: Prolimatech MK-26 Black + Lüfter deiner Wahl

LG.


----------



## Ryle (22. Mai 2014)

Bei der GPU macht ne AIO um einiges mehr Sinn als ein MK-26, sofern man mit dem Geräusch der Pumpe leben kann.
Wie das mit der Software läuft musste selbst mal ausprobieren oder mal NZXT selbst fragen. Notfalls würde ich aber noch am ehesten nen Luftkühler für die CPU nutzen und die G10 Erweiterung mit der vorhandenen X60 der CPU für die GPU nutzen. Macht in deinem Fall viel mehr Sinn und bringt so oder so deutlich mehr.


----------



## evilized (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh auf AIO in Sachen CPU umgestiegen zu sein. Die Temperaturen sind anständig (bei der jetzigen Aussentemperatur bei Silent-Mode im Idle knappe 30°C) und der Kasten wirkt deutlich aufgeräumter als mit den üblichen Riesen-Kloppern von Lüfterkühlungen. Und wenn man die von NZXT mitgelieferten Lüfter rausschmeisst ist auch die Lautstärke in einem guten Bereich.
Ist aber sicherlich auch wieder eine Frage der Hardware-Religion.

Bisher hat der NZXT-Support auf meine Anfrage noch nicht reagiert - ich lass mich einfach mal weiter überraschen.


----------



## evilized (23. Mai 2014)

So ich habe nun über Umwege von NZXT eine Rückmeldung erhalten:
Es ist möglich zwei Kraken gleichzeitig zu betreiben, die Software ab 1.6 unterstützt dies indirekt. Beide Kraken werden von der Software gleichzeitig angesteuert, sprich schaltet man das Profil um wirkt sich dies auf beide Kühlungen gleichzeitig aus. Eine separate Ansteuerung ist aktuell noch nicht möglich
Allerdings ist bei zwei Kraken derzeitig auch schon Schluss. Mehr kann die Software nicht korrekt ansteuern.

NZXT arbeitet gerade an der Software und so wie ich das herauslesen konnte wohl auch an diesen Punkten.


----------

